
Is This the Anti-Aging Pill We’ve All Been Waiting For? - nopinsight
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603997/is-this-the-anti-aging-pill-weve-all-been-waiting-for/
======
lawless123
I would wonder how stuff like this would work when combined with other
techniques and drugs, e.g intermittent fasting/ calorie restriction , NAD+ .

The gains from each alone might be small but together could be greater than
the sum of their parts.

